# Used to snowboard, ski now but want to try snowboarding again



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if your size and boot size fits mens...why not....Perhaps try out a gnu billygoat...have met 3 women who love their goats in 156 or 159....otherwise something bit less aggressive but aggressive is a gnu bpro in a 155. Ur the same as my daughter learned to ride...rode for 7-8 years, switched to skiing like a duck to water and skis the past 4 years on big fatty twins but occasionally will do a day or three of riding per season. Besides all the cool kids can do both board or ski.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Women's boards have come a long way since then, most companies make a women's freeride board that should fit your bill. If you are over like 160lbs you would wanna go to a men's board though.... 

Rent a good board, not a crap typical rental. Pay a little extra for a demo of a board your interested in if you can.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely get a performance rental or demo, avoid the standard rental board.


----------



## surfsnowgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

We are just going to our local resort this weekend. I know they have demo skis but not sure about snowboards. I will be sure to inquire. I definitely prefer demos for a lot of reasons. Thanks.


----------



## surfsnowgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

That is awesome to hear women's boards have come a long way. I will inquire about demos but not sure my local resort offer them. Their standard issue skies are actually pretty decent IMO so if they don't have demo boards, I am hoping their boards are decent also. I will definitely do some demoing at other places before I buy.


----------



## surfsnowgirl (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks. I will check out those gnu boards. I am glad there are other skier/boarders out there .


----------

